# Mac mini 2012 vs 2011: Intel HD 4000 vs AMD 6630m?



## efj (23 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de voir que la gamme mini venait d'être renouvelée.
Ce que je pensais être une bonne nouvelle, vu que je comptais en prendre un, s'avère finalement être un gros point d'interrogation.

Je voudrais cette machine dans le but de faire usage de la suite CS6 d'Adobe, tant pour les retouches graphiques (Photoshop, Illustrator), que pour du PAO, que pour faire du montage et de l'édition vidéo (Premiere Pro & After Effects).

Et là franchement ... je ne sais plus trop quoi penser.

Est-ce que le Mac Mini précédente génération avec carte graphique AMD ne présenterait pas globalement de meilleures performances pour cet usage que le nouveau modèle?

Je suis un peu perplexe ... merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## Madalvée (23 Octobre 2012)

> Est-ce que le Mac Mini précédente génération avec carte graphique AMD ne présenterait pas globalement de meilleures performances pour cet usage que le nouveau modèle?


Non, l'AMD était de 2009


----------



## efj (23 Octobre 2012)

Il n'empêche que ...

http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Radeon+HD+6630M&id=277
http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=Intel+HD+4000&id=2

Quelqu'un aurait-il eu la possibilité de tester l'intel HD 4000 pour un usage comme celui que j'aimerais avoir? Pourrait-il me donner son avis?


----------



## LaJague (24 Octobre 2012)

en meme tps comparer une HD4000 avec des cartes desktop de pc tres haut de gamme .... je vois pas l'interet

pour info c est je crois la meme que sur les MBP 13 , donc une bonne carte meme pour du graphisme , apres pour les jeux j'ai des doutes

(je me tate a en prendre un aussi a la place de mon imac 27, mais moi je joue un peu  en plus de la retouche photo)


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Octobre 2012)

la HD4000 est correct mais sans plus, pour photoshop elle va suffit sauf si on pousse des rendu ! et pour les jeux, des jeux simples hein ! pas De BF3 quoi !

Au contraire de l'iMac 27 avec l'option GTX 680 ! digne d'une carte d'un ordinateur portable alienware mais pour un fixe... dommage cette miniaturisation ...


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2012)

efj a dit:


> il n'empêche que ...
> 
> http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=radeon+hd+6630m&id=277
> http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/gpu.php?gpu=intel+hd+4000&id=2
> ...



*Game over !​*


----------



## Dedexp (25 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> *Game over !​*


Il n'est pas possible de comparer cette carte graphique comme ça....  En effet elle dépend du processeur avec lequelle elle est accouplé 
Plus le processeur est puissant plus elle va bien fonctionner
En d'autre terme si vous prenais le i7 2,6  elle va très bien tourner et supporter de nombreux jeux et vidéo jusqu'à la résolution 4k ....!


----------



## Bierinov (25 Octobre 2012)

Hello, 


Dedexp a dit:


> Il n'est pas possible de comparer cette carte graphique comme ça....  En effet elle dépend du processeur avec lequelle elle est accouplé
> Plus le processeur est puissant plus elle va bien fonctionner
> En d'autre terme si vous prenais le i7 2,6  elle va très bien tourner et supporter de nombreux jeux et vidéo jusqu'à la résolution 4k ....!



Est-ce que dans le mac mini la carte graphique est dédiée?
En conséquence si on possède un mac mini avec 4 go de ram ou 16 go de ram les performance graphiques sont meilleures?


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2012)

Dedexp a dit:


> Il n'est pas possible de comparer cette carte graphique comme ça....  En effet elle dépend du processeur avec lequelle elle est accouplé
> Plus le processeur est puissant plus elle va bien fonctionner
> En d'autre terme si vous prenais le i7 2,6  elle va très bien tourner et supporter de nombreux jeux et vidéo jusqu'à la résolution 4k ....!



C'est sur que c'est mieux de te facturer un proc plus puissant que de mettre au moins une option de CG décente ... 

C'est ridicule ces puces intégrées qui sont totalement à la ramasse. Sans compter que les vraies CG sont de moins en moins dépendante du CPU ce qui le décharge complètement contrairement au HDx000 ...

Non sérieux c'est de la mauvaise blague tout ça ... On ne parle pas d'une machine à 300 euros, mais à 600 et + ...


----------



## lexkid (25 Octobre 2012)

Je trouve ça bizarre ce débat sur les cartes graphiques... Chaque mac a sa cible et c'est dans ce distingo qu'Apple fait sa force, il ne mélange pas les gammes pour embrouiller ses clients. Le mac mini est une entrée de gamme, il est largement assez puissant pour tous les utilisateurs lambda pour un particulier ou un professionnel. Et puis un mac ce n'est pas fait pour jouer. Les gamers achètent des consoles, ou les plus timbrés des PC tous les 6 mois qui consomment autant qu'un four... Moi je suis très content d'un tout petit ordi qui consomme peu, chauffe pas, peu bruyant puisqu'il tourne facilement 14H par jour...

achetez vous un PC si vous voulez tout faire mais by by osx, qui fait partie intégrante du prix des mac je vous rappele. Ou alors faut être un pirate mais c'est comme sur console c'est un autre débat...


----------



## LaJague (25 Octobre 2012)

ha ???

pas le droit de jouer sur mac , pas le droit de faire de la photo / video .... ?

un macmini avec une vraie carte graphique en option comme sur un imac n est pas une "hérésie"


----------



## esam74 (25 Octobre 2012)

C'est fini cette epoque ou on pouvait pas jouer sur mac, un 15 retina ou un imac haut de game font tout tourner a fond.
Pour en revenir au debat, dommage cette mini carte graphique, meme si elle suffit pour la plupart des usages.
Sur mon retina si l'ecran est desactivé et que je branche un ecran 40' la hd4000 est suffisante mais si l'ecran retina est activé elle est totalement depassée.Heureusement que la gt650 est une bombe.


----------



## lexkid (25 Octobre 2012)

LaJague a dit:


> ha ???
> 
> pas le droit de jouer sur mac , pas le droit de faire de la photo / video .... ?
> 
> un macmini avec une vraie carte graphique en option comme sur un imac n est pas une "hérésie"



Pour de la photo et de la vidéo il te faut une geforce ??? tu travailles en 4K ??? 
Je rigole.


----------



## esam74 (25 Octobre 2012)

Essaie de travailler des gros Raw sans la Geforce!


----------



## lexkid (25 Octobre 2012)

Un I5 basique avec suffisamment de ram...


----------



## esam74 (25 Octobre 2012)

pour cs6 tu as beau avoir 12 core et 32g de ram si ton gpu est moisi oubli


----------



## axiea (25 Octobre 2012)

C'est bien beau vos discussions. Mais quels sont vos arguments, preuves?


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Octobre 2012)

HD4000 KO :

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html

6630m > 887.4 au 3DMark 11
HD4000> 533.3 au 3DMark 11

:sleep:


----------



## esam74 (26 Octobre 2012)

J'ai fais tout les tests possibles et imaginables sur mon retina. La hd4000 est loin d'être nulle mais faut pas lui demander des trucs de dingue. Elle chauffe pas et consomme rien par contre. Un Mac mini ne concurrencera jamais un iMac niveau puissance brute de toute façon.
Ça change pas que si j'ai un petit peu de sous je m'achèteras bien un mini il m'a toujours attiré


----------



## flo059 (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Pour completer les infos et donc la discussion, j'ai un macbook air 2012 avec la HD4000 .

Counter strike source, half life 2 : +*60 fps *graphismes (textures) *élevé*
Team fortress 2 : *40- 50 fps* (*moyen* + Anti-aliasing)
Sims 3 : Tourne très bien en *moyen*.

Nouveau jeu Guild Wars 2 : *18-25 fps* textures + shaders en *moyen*
(15 en combat, 25 en plaine sur *1920*1080*)

et + de *30 fps* sur le macbook air en *1440*900*

(précisions non détaillées entre ecran externe et l'écran du mac pour CSS,HL2,TF2 et sims 3 car les performances sont les mêmes sauf pour Guild Wars 2 qui est un jeu très récent et consommant beaucoup)

Oui, je joue sur un écran externe donc résolution plus élevée..

Seul bémol, je suis à 100° ... + core i5 1,8 ghz 

Donc ne vous plaignez pas pour le mac mini, couplé a votre processeur, c'est une puce parfaitement acceptable ..


----------



## itOtO (28 Octobre 2012)

Et pourquoi pas une petite carte graphique externe via thunderbolt?

Bon ca restera toujours ridicule versus un hackintosh mini mais bon...


----------



## iakiak (29 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> HD4000 KO :
> 
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
> 
> ...



Ces tests ne valent rien car on a aucune idée de la ram embarquée ni du proc' qui est couplé au HD4000. A priori ici comme ils disent 350Mhz c'est un proc' type MacBook Air.
Sur le MacMini i7 on a 6Mo de cache L3 et un Intel HD4000 qui tourne a 650Mhz minimum.
Si vous ajoutez un peu de ram il y en aura plus de dédié à l'IntelHD4000.

En fait sur un i7 MacMini la HD4000 tourne a environ 800 points au 3DMark11.
Et elle enterrera complètement une 6630m en décodage vidéo.... grâce à sa fréquence maxi à 1250MHz et la ram.

Faut arrêter de sous-estimer les iGPU (GPU intégrés sur proc'). En 3D ils sont encore un peu moins performants que les GPU dédiées, mais en 2D aucun soucis, surtout si le proc' associé est un peu musclé.
Le temps, obscur, des GMA poussive est loin. Un HD4000 est vraiment bon en 2D. Et le futur HD5000 va tout simplement enterrer tous les GPU dédiés d'entrée de gamme. Le seul intérêt d'un GPU dédié sera pour les jeux gourmands.

Donc sur photoshop, Illustrator, vidéo etc... aucun soucis un Mini QuadCore avec sa HD4000 sera bien plus performant que l'ancien modèle avec la 6630m.
Il n'y a que dans les jeux vidéos 3D, quand les drivers ne sont pas optimisés que la 6630m va être meilleure.
Et Pour les RAW là aussi je ne vois pas le rapport avec la carte graphique !? Une NVidia ou une AMD ne décode pas le RAW. C'est la ram et le proc' qui comptent.
Et là y a pas photo entre l'ancien mini et le nouveau.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h12 ----------




itOtO a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas une petite carte graphique externe via thunderbolt?
> 
> Bon ca restera toujours ridicule versus un hackintosh mini mais bon...



Ca c'est clair que ce serait génial. Pour rassurer ceux qui ont peur de l'HD4000 et pour avoir une petite évolutivité sur les MBP13", MBA et Mini.
Apparemment Sonnet et OWC y travaillent. MSI a présenté son GUS II sur un MBP (tournant sous windows). Les performances sont plus qu'encourageantes.
Mais je suis pas sûr qu'Apple l'autorise un jour ! C'est pas vraiment dans leur intérêt.... Même si ça  permettrait de faire taire quelques critiques sur leurs machines seulement dispo avec des iGPU.


----------



## itOtO (29 Octobre 2012)

C'est sur qu'il ne vaut mieux pas attendre ça d'Apple, ça casserait leur segmentation de gamme ce qui n'est pas franchement dans leur politique actuelle...

La solution de MSI à l'air vraiment pas mal effectivement, et comme le thunderbolt utilise du PCIE comme protocole, pas de raison que ce ne soit pas compatible Mac, il faudra juste choisir la carte graphique avec soin, et depuis Mountain Lion on a un choix large sur toute la gamme Nvidia

Non, ce qui m'inquiète surtout c'est le prix... Surtout qu'on touche à des gammes de machine dont le prix à une grande importance et est déjà élevé en cas cas au niveau du rapport coût/performances, et une solution comme le GUS de MSI vendu à un prix élevé (comme par exemple le prix d'un périph thunderbolt... ah zut  ) peut rendre une technologie sympa complètement inintéressante en pratique...
Bref, wait & see


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Octobre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> 1/Ces tests ne valent rien car on a aucune idée de la ram embarquée ni du proc' qui est couplé au HD4000. A priori ici comme ils disent 350Mhz c'est un proc' type MacBook Air.
> Sur le MacMini i7 on a 6Mo de cache L3 et un Intel HD4000 qui tourne a 650Mhz minimum.
> Si vous ajoutez un peu de ram il y en aura plus de dédié à l'IntelHD4000.
> 
> ...



1/ C'est pas parce que ton HD4000 aura plus de mémoire 'dédiée' (Ce qui est faux au passage, c'est de la mémoire partagée), qu'il sera plus rapide qu'un vrai GPU qui lui a 256Mo dédiés et plus de 1.5Go partagés. 

De plus, ils (Notebookcheck) disent bien que le HD4000 tourne entre 350Mhz et 1350Mhz (Ou alors je ne sais pas lire).


Enfin, même sur cinebench, ton super HD4000 de la mort qui tue se fait battre par la HD6630.

2/ Source ? 

3/ Quand on voit que n'importe quel GPU desktop bas de gamme d'il y a deux ans enterre un GPU Laptop haut de gamme daujourd'hui, on peut vraiment se dire que payer plus de 800 pour avoir un HD4000, c'est quand même bien se payer la tête du client.

Mais bon, il n'y a que dans l'Apple World que les gens ne s'en rendent pas compte :sleep:


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2012)

Oui tu as aussi notebookcheck, qui lui teste aussi tout y compris du ludique, et le HD4000 est battu en 3D mais aussi en 2D, alors c'est vraiment un choix misérable dans tous les domaines ...


----------



## esam74 (29 Octobre 2012)

@iakiak: essaie cs6 sur un retina 15 avec chacune des cg.tu verras si ca change rien


----------



## iakiak (29 Octobre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> 1/ C'est pas parce que ton HD4000 aura plus de mémoire 'dédiée' (Ce qui est faux au passage, c'est de la mémoire partagée), qu'il sera plus rapide qu'un vrai GPU qui lui a 256Mo dédiés et plus de 1.5Go partagés.
> 
> De plus, ils (Notebookcheck) disent bien que le HD4000 tourne entre 350Mhz et 1350Mhz (Ou alors je ne sais pas lire).


350MHz c'est le HD4000 sur les puces Intel Ivy Bridge de bases.
Sur les i7 ce sera 650MHz en base.
Le MacMini haut de gamme utilise un Intel 3720QM
Une perf de ce proc' ici :
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-3720qm-ivy-bridge-mobile-ultrabook,3185-6.html

Un bench intéressant avec ce 3720QM sur un Asus avec ou sans GPU dédié (GT630)
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Mobile...eview-Monster-Kill/Intel-HD-4000-Synthetic-an


Etienne000 a dit:


> Enfin, même sur cinebench, ton super HD4000 de la mort qui tue se fait battre par la HD6630.


Etonnant car Cinebench c'est un test qui n'utilise que très peu le GPU. Hors le Core i7 du nouveau mini (Quadcore !!) est bien plus performant que l'ancien avec le HD6630.
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i73720QM-Ivy-Bridge-Mobile-Processor-Review-/?page=6
Tes sources ?
Ou alors tu ne parles que de la partie OpenGL de Cinebench ?



Etienne000 a dit:


> 2/ Source ?


Voir liens ci-dessus.
plus :
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i73720QM-Ivy-Bridge-Mobile-Processor-Review-/?page=7
On voit que dans les jeux le GPU dédié (GT630) apporte par contre un net gain de performance.
x2 environ ?

Bench FutureMark 3D 11
807 points
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel-Core-i73720QM-Ivy-Bridge-Mobile-Processor-Review-/?page=8
Je crois que la 6630m fait même pas 900 point sur le Mini !...
Pas énorme comme différence sur un test orienté 3D, forcément à l'avantage d'un GPU dédié avec sa mémoire GDDR plus rapide.


Etienne000 a dit:


> 3/ Quand on voit que n'importe quel GPU desktop bas de gamme d'il y a deux ans enterre un GPU Laptop haut de gamme daujourd'hui, on peut vraiment se dire que payer plus de 800 pour avoir un HD4000, c'est quand même bien se payer la tête du client.


100% d'accord !
C'est un peu foutage de gueule. Surtout qu'il n'y a aucune option ou alternative.

Autre méga-foutage de gueule d'Apple : le fait qu'ils n'aient même pas optimisé le driver de la HD4000 qui gère l'OpenCL en natif.
Pour une carte qui est sur la moitié de leur gamme, et sans doute bien plus de 50% des ventes, c'est un peu une honte.

Pour en revenir au choix de ne proposer que le iGPU sur les MBA, Mini et MBP13" je crois qu'Apple a fait un choix un peu violent. Comme celui de ne plus proposer de Superdrive (même sur l'iMac maintenant).
Avec le prochain Haswell (HD5000) qu'on annonce 300% plus rapide (donc très largement au dessus d'une 6630m... et plus récentes) la question ne se posera même plus. Les GPU dédiés ne seront utiles que pour des machines très pros ou pour les gros joueurs.
Mais aujourd'hui la HD4000, quoique très honnête, est encore un peu juste (on progresse pas par rapport à l'ancien mini avec la 6630m sur la partie graphique, plus d'un an après !!!) surtout quand les drivers Apple ne sont mêmes pas optimisés !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------




esam74 a dit:


> @iakiak: essaie cs6 sur un retina 15 avec chacune des cg.tu verras si ca change rien



Oui ça c'est grâce à l'Open CL qui est intégré sur CS6 et utilisé sur quelques filtres.
Et c'est pas la faute de la HD4000 mais d'Apple qui n'a pas intégré dans son driver la gestion de l'OpenCL.
Une honte !!!
Car le HD4000 gère nativement l'OpenCL... sur PC...

Mon côté parano irait même jusqu'à penser qu'Apple le fait exprès pour vendre ses MBP 15" et ses iMac, et justifier ses prix prohibitifs... Mais là je suis parano...!!!... Alors vas-y Apple ! Sort nous un driver de HD4000 correct et qui gère au moins correctement cette carte graphique déjà assez limitée comme ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Oui tu as aussi notebookcheck, qui lui teste aussi tout y compris du ludique, et le HD4000 est battu en 3D mais aussi en 2D, alors c'est vraiment un choix misérable dans tous les domaines ...



Encore une fois ça dépend du proc' qui va avec le HD4000.
Contrairement à un GPU dédié, totalement indépendant du processeur, le HD4000 est dépendant des performances du processeur. Sa fréquence dépend du proc' (et du voltage du proc'), de la cache L3 du proc' et aussi de la vitesse du bus et de la ram.
On peut pas trop transposer les perfs d'un HD4000 sur un MacBook Air i5 DualCore à moins de 2Ghz à celles d'un HD4000 sur un Mini QuadCore i7 à 2.6Ghz. Sur l'un le HD4000 tourne à 350Mhz sur l'autre à 650MHz. Et les quantités/vitesses de cache L3 et Ram sont assez différentes.


----------



## melaure (29 Octobre 2012)

iakiak a dit:


> On peut pas trop transposer les perfs d'un HD4000 sur un MacBook Air i5 DualCore à moins de 2Ghz à celles d'un HD4000 sur un Mini QuadCore i7 à 2.6Ghz. Sur l'un le HD4000 tourne à 350Mhz sur l'autre à 650MHz. Et les quantités/vitesses de cache L3 et Ram sont assez différentes.



Quand Notebookcheck teste une CG c'est vraiment complet. Et en général pour un chipset intégré, tu as les benchs de nombreuses machines (et donc de procs) différents. Dans le cas de la HD 4000, c'est au moins une trentaine de machine avec tous les procs Intel possibles .... Largement de quoi se faire une idée, et donc il n'y a aucune raison de défendre cette "chose" ...

A la rigueur ça ne me dérangerait pas dans une machine à 400 euros, mais pas dans du matos à 800 euros !


----------



## iakiak (29 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Quand Notebookcheck teste une CG c'est vraiment complet. Et en général pour un chipset intégré, tu as les benchs de nombreuses machines (et donc de procs) différents. Dans le cas de la HD 4000, c'est au moins une trentaine de machine avec tous les procs Intel possibles .... Largement de quoi se faire une idée, et donc il n'y a aucune raison de défendre cette "chose" ...
> 
> A la rigueur ça ne me dérangerait pas dans une machine à 400 euros, mais pas dans du matos à 800 euros !



Tu as raison je défends cette "m..." car j'ose espérer que c'est suffisant pour travailler avec un Mini ?
Mais je ne crois pas me tromper sur le HD4000. Ca fait une semaine que je glanes des infos sur le HD4000 et sur le Mini.

Je crois que je commence a être assez calé sur le sujet du nouveau Mini ?

Or Notebookcheck parle de Notebooks... et en regardant la liste des configs utilisés point de i7 3720QM (le proc du Mini en 2.6GHz). Ce sont très majoritairement des configs légères à base de DualCore i5. Donc ces chiffres sont plutôt proche de ce qu'on peut attendre sur un MacBook Air que sur un Mini i7.

Malheureusement ils n'ont pas testés de 3720QM. J'ai posté un lien. Le score 3DMark11 est de 807 contre 887 pour la 6630m de l'ancien mini.
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Intel...eview-/?page=8

C'est une régression, mais pas si élevée.
Avec la nouvelle option i7 perd 10% en capacité 3D (et cela sur un test 3D qui ne met pas la HD4000 à son avantage) par rapport à l'ancienne option 6630m mais on gagne 100% en proc'.

Bon finalement j'ai pu trouver cet article.
http://www.notebookcheck.biz/Intel-HD-Graphics-4000-au-banc-d-essai.76289.0.html
Il est très bien fait et résume bien les perfs du HD4000 sur le Mini i7.
-3610QM pour le Mini 2.3GHz
-3720QM pour l'option à 2.6GHz.

Clairement pas honteux ce HD4000 !

Extrait :
Verdict
Bref, on est impressionnés par ce nouveau GPU intégré. Intal a bien amélioré la HD 3000 de 30 %. *On mesure 30-40 % de plus si ce GPU est utilisé sur un CPU quad-core Ivy Bridge comme le i7-3610QM*. Même les puces AMD Llano sont derrière la HD 4000, du moins dans nos tests. Intel prend la main de 15% ou plus comparé à la solution AMD Fusion Llano.

*A savoir que ce GPU intégré bat la Radeon HD 7450 à plate couture. Et rien que pour ça on peut se demander si une carte graphique dédiée bas de gamme est vraiment meilleure qu'une GPU intégré.*

Les joueurs occasionnels qui jouent à des jeux assez peu gourmands et qui se contentent de peu trouveront la HD 4000 idéale. Mais si vous voulez un peu plus de puissance tournez vous vers les  GeForce GT 640M ou GT 650M.

*Intel s'est admirablement amélioré avec la HD 4000, du moins comparé aux autres solutions de GPU intégré. Même si elle ne fait pas peur aux carte graphiques moyenne gamme, le bas de gamme des GPU dédiées est gravement menacé.* Bref, Intel monte la barre de toute l'industrie..."


----------



## Dedexp (31 Octobre 2012)

Je viens de recevoir mon Mac mini i7 2,6 avec 256go de ssd et j'ai changé la ram moi même à 16 go et honnêtement il tourne super bien.... Photoshop ou final cut tourne nickel!!!! J'ai quelques jeux aussi et malgré la résolution au max de mon écran 27 pouces Apple (ciné display) .. Tout tourne parfaitement Je pourrais donner des benchs si ça intéresse....De quoi rassurer les plus septique !!!!


----------



## iakiak (31 Octobre 2012)

Dedexp a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon Mac mini i7 2,6 avec 256go de ssd et j'ai changé la ram moi même à 16 go et honnêtement il tourne super bien.... Photoshop ou final cut tourne nickel!!!! J'ai quelques jeux aussi et malgré la résolution au max de mon écran 27 pouces Apple (ciné display) .. Tout tourne parfaitement *Je pourrais donner des benchs si ça intéresse...*.De quoi rassurer les plus septique !!!!



Avec plaisir Dedexp !
Bench de jeux mais je suis surtout intéressé par ton score Cinebench (CPU et GPU).

Merci d'avance.

Super config'... c'est pile ce que je veux avoir.


----------



## guymauve (3 Novembre 2012)

Dedexp a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon Mac mini i7 2,6 avec 256go de ssd et j'ai changé la ram moi même à 16 go et honnêtement il tourne super bien.... Photoshop ou final cut tourne nickel!!!! J'ai quelques jeux aussi et malgré la résolution au max de mon écran 27 pouces Apple (ciné display) .. Tout tourne parfaitement Je pourrais donner des benchs si ça intéresse....De quoi rassurer les plus septique !!!!



Tu peux me dire les quelques jeux que tu utilises ?

Je pourrais craquer soit pour ce mini soit pour itoto :love:


----------



## Dedexp (4 Novembre 2012)

Je vais vous dire ça des mon retour de we.... Ça été frustrant de l'avoir reçu et de devoir partir.... Sinon je joue essentiellement à des jeux comme SIM 3 et surtout à civilization....


----------



## Tonaie (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour Dedexp !

Je serais moi aussi particulièrement intéressé par vos résultats puisque c'est également la version de mac mini susceptible de remplacer mon macbook pro vieillissant.

Quelques questions qui me viennent comme ça :
Pour Photoshop, êtes-vous sous la CS6 ?
Comment se comporte la bécane sur des fichiers PSD avec pas mal de calques ?
Par ailleurs, avez-vous éventuellement testé Premiere et After-Effects CS6 ?

D'avance un grand merci pour vos réponses.
.


----------



## iakiak (9 Novembre 2012)

M-à-J graphique pour le MBA et MBP 2012.
Des machines qui utilisent aussi l'Intel HD4000...

Il est temps qu'Apple s'intéresse sérieusement aux drivers de ce HD4000 qui équipe 50% de sa gamme (et sûrement bien plus de 50% de ses ventes) !

Une gestion OpenCL et de meilleurs performances graphiques (OpenGL etc...) ne seraient pas du luxe. Sur PC le HD4000 paraît bien plus à son avantage dans les jeux.


----------



## Tonaie (15 Novembre 2012)

Alors, alors Dedexp... il torche ou bien ton mac mini ?


----------



## SteamEdge (16 Novembre 2012)

Petit benchmark côté processeur sur mon nouveau Mac Mini. La partie graphique vient demain !

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1292244


----------



## SteamEdge (17 Novembre 2012)

Voilà, j'ai fait le test sur CineBench : j'arrive à 23,62FPS alors que sur le Mac Mini 2011 (HD 6630M) le résultat était de 24,58.


----------



## AlFonce (17 Novembre 2012)

Personnellement j'imagine bien le prochain écran Apple Thunderbolt avec USB 3 et les connectiques actuelle : web cam, eternet, HP et une bonne évolution :

*Sa carte graphique intégré* de dernière génération et la oui il devient indispensable pour toutes personnes qui possède un mac avec un carte graphique intégré ou de base de gamme : ce qui représentant la majeure partie des configurations actuelles surtout en portable) afin de pouvoir jouer dans de très bonne condition.

Pourquoi pas en deux version : 22' et 27'.
Et pour aller plus loin dans le rêve une version retira. Pas de problème de carte graphique puisque sa sera celle de l'écran qui sera utilisée et donc adaptée...

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## SteamEdge (17 Novembre 2012)

Le port thunderbolt est limité, il pourra au mieux soutenir une carte graphique de moyen de gamme. Donc pour l'écran Retina sa reste à voir, mais c'est vrai que se serai intéressant.


----------



## iakiak (17 Novembre 2012)

L'idée est intéressante c'est sûr.
Pour moi le fait que le thunderbolt soit limité (aujourd'hui !) à l'équivalent d'un PCIe 4x n'est pas vraiment un soucis.
Le but n'étant pas forcément de proposer une carte graphique de compét' mais une bonne petite carte pour celui qui en sent le besoin. L'équivalent de ce qu'on trouve dans un iMac serait déjà très bien.

Le soucis de la solution du GPU intégré à l'écran c'est que les 2 seront obsolètes en même temps.
Dans 2 ans la carte graphique intégrée sera totalement dépassée alors que l'écran pas forcément.
C'est une solution d'intégration très intéressante. Mais faut voir le surcoût... qui connaissant Apple risque d'être assez salé par rapport à un écran thunderbolt ordinaire.
Moi je verrais bien un petit boitier externe au design épuré, comme un TimeMachine ou un SuperDrive externe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------




SteamEdge a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai fait le test sur CineBench : j'arrive à 23,62FPS alors que sur le Mac Mini 2011 (HD 6630M) le résultat était de 24,58.



Très bon score ! Qui prouve que le HD4000 avec le i7 est pas si nul que ça.
On est au niveau des GPU dédiés bas de gamme actuel (la 6630m était milieu de gamme), genre 610 ou 630.


----------



## esam74 (17 Novembre 2012)

Bon score bon score... certes loin d'etre ridicule mais a titre de comparaison ma gt650m fait 38....


----------



## iakiak (18 Novembre 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Bon score bon score... certes loin d'etre ridicule mais a titre de comparaison ma gt650m fait 38....



Bah 38 vs. 24 c'est pas si mal pour une non carte graphique.
Evidemment que la différence est "énorme". 
Mais à lire certains tests ou commentaires qui critiquent le HD4000 on s'attendrait à un facteur de 1 à 10 (comme à la bonne vieille époque des GMA ?). Là on est à 50% de perf en plus, j'ai presque envie de dire "seulement".

Et le pire c'est que bien optimisé (comme sur Windows... humhum...) le HD4000 arrive à monter à plus de 38fps.
Preuve qu'avec un peu d'optimisation de la part d'Apple le HD4000 ne serait vraiment pas honteux (bon la GT650m pourrait aussi tourner à 45-50fps sans soucis).

Le pire c'est que la plateforme Haswell qui va remplacer les processeur Ivy Bridge en début 2013 annonce plus de 2x plus de performance en GPU.
Donc sans optimisation d'Apple le Mini 2013, le futur Air Retina ou MBP 13" tourneront à 50fps sur Cinebench 11.5... et avec un peu de boulot à 70fps.

On pourra vraiment plus dire que les iGPU Intel sont merdiques... 
Mais l'urgence c'est vraiment qu'Apple bosse sur ses drivers.

Le HD4000 est la seule solution proposée pour la majorité de sa gamme et Apple ne l'optimise pas correctement.
Que ce soit au niveau de l'OpenGL ou de la non prise en charge de l'Open CL.
Et ne parlons même pas des soucis d'écrans noirs.


----------

